# It's a lip thing after a U & L Colonoscopy



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Thursday after waking up in the recovery room after a L & U Colonoscopy I notice something on the inside of my lip thinking at the time I must have bit my lip. Not realizing at the time I had an upper as well as a lower scope done. Anyway my lip was swelling and before I had left was very noticeable. No pain with it. A numb feeling to it like too much Novocain after seeing the dentist. Anyway they weren't concerned with it. The following day I called my doctors office he wasn't in so the other doctor there was supposed to call me. Now this is the part that gets me mad. Instead of calling me he had the receptionist call me and tell me to go to my GP. ASAP cause it sounded like to him that I had "Bell's Palsy". He did this without talking to me extensively about what was going on. So you can imagine the immediate dread I felt. So after about 5 minutes of freaking out. I went on line and did just a few minutes of research into Bell's Palsy and realized what a missed diagnosis it was. When I go back to my doctor I will vent to him how this scared the heck out of me and how inexcusable the other doctor was.I still have no idea what is going on with my lip. it's still numb and swollen. Looks like I was punched in the mouth but looking inside looks more like a blister. In the middle of the night the lip started to peal the entire lower lip the peal is interring into the inside as well. It doesn't hurt even where the skin is coming off. I applied antibiotic ointment to it to keep it moist when I got up this morning it looked like it had helped but after being up a bit and having a drink and a bit to eat if you can calling eating 4 cheezits eating lol Anyway the peal is back just like before. I'm at a cross road here I'm not dehydrated. The lip is pealing but not cracked. There's no pain. My thought that it must have something to do with the mouth guard. That it might have dislodged and caused some kind of minor nerve damage but the pealing is throwing me off. I'm sure they must use disposable mouth guards. Amy ideas would be helpful! BTW my GP doesn't have hours on the weekend. And I don't consider this to be an emergency just very annoying and puzzling.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2001)

Imagica ... no idea what might be going on here, but just wanted to say "poor thing!" and send (((HUGS))).Julie


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

Did you have anesthesia (sp ?) where the put a mask over your mouth or tubes down your throat during your procedure ? Just wondering if you had a allergic reaction of some kind. Are you allergic to latex ? Are you going to see your doctor soon ?


----------



## hopeless1 (Feb 3, 2001)

hi, this is to wierd. I had a endoscopy last week and woke up with the same thing!! My lower lip was swollen and i have a blister that is huge kinda like a canker sore. I to had a mouth guard and was wondering if that is how I got it.. I have treated it like a canker sore with over the counter medicine. I have a very sensative mouth and tend to get canker sores even when I go to the dentist. Maybe you to have that same problem.. It has been a week now and it is almost gone. Anyway I thought I would share this with you.. Oh and I can't believe that they told you bells paulsey what idiots!!! Take care linda


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

*TY Julie a big (((HUG))) right back at ya!*linr, nope had anesthesia through the IV line. Nope not allergic to latex either.If it gets worse I'll go see the doctor if I can get appointment. See the thing of it is I said if I ever went to see him again I would need to get my head examined <g> He took over the practice after my beloved GP died. A 70 something yr. old man that had a better head on his shoulders then the mid 50's man who bought it. Oh well will be moving soon and that's why I haven't changed GP's yet.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Linda, thank god I'm not alone out there with this lip thing! I've never had a canker sore or a fever blister. I'm hoping like I said that they used a disposable mouth guard. I surely don't want to go through this again. I've been using antibiotic ointment and I think it's helping. I put it on let it dry up then let the skin flake off. Then reapply it. The swelling has gone down a bit too. And what I referred to a blister has diminished quite a bit too. Just a small white spot on the inside of my lip. I did get some feeling back after a rather large chunk fell off that was when the pealing entered the inside in the "blistered" area. the thing of it is I don't know what to expect next so many things going on in less then 3 days. Hoping for the best but preparing for uh uh oh god. Forget that not preparing for more just hoping what I'm doing is gonna fix it. Oh I know isn't that horrible about the Bell's Palsy! I'm glad I married the man I did cause he even more procrastinator then I am. Or I would be a victim of emotions like so many other's on here. Used to be myself before. That horrible uncontrollable feeling might have set me off. This lip thing is bad enough. Anyway gonna like I said b4 gonna tell my GI about his thoughtlessness partner. So just wondering are you having the pealing too? Or just the numbness/blistering?Anything you can tell me about your experiences with this would be very helpful.Mary


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2001)

I would go back to the day surgery area of the hospital where I had the procedure done and ask to speak to one of the anesthetists. Even when they use the IV line to administer the anesthesia they still have to put a mouth piece with a tube attached in your mouth and down your throat to help you breath. These things are quit large, I woke up from my procedure with a blood blister on the inside of my cheek caused from one. He should be able to tell you if this is what caused this and what to do about it. Good luck to you.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

C.Well, since my doctor performed the procedure in the surgery just below his office. No, one's talking or taking blame. It's almost completely healed now the Antibiotic ointment is doing a great job.I did have oxygen through the nose and they did use a mouth piece and did an upper GI. I think I might have figured out the pealing part. I believe it was caused by quick dehydration with the fleet and the rehydration of the IV within less then 24 hrs. Oh BTW the white tongue disappeared after the rehydration. But has resurfaced since I can't seem to get enough fluids.


----------

